# SA 15/1 First blue fin for the year



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Had a great paddle today with half a dozen keen kayakers in search of a blue fin tuna.Launched from western river cove and I think we all paddled over twenty kilometers in the moderate conditions with very few fish signs showing.
Nailed a good one though.Check it out.


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------

